# Mosfet Puente H



## isacnews (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola me encargaron realizar un circuito en protoboard que contenga un transistor mosfet basado en el puente H, la verdad es que nose k rayos es eso, me gustaria k sugirieran el mayor numero de ideas de circuitos simples basados en eso, acepto todas las sugerencias y si no es molestia y pueden, me gustaria k incluyeran k materiales se necesitan... 


de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Sugerencia:
Busca información sobre puente "H" 
Como funciona ?
Para que sirve ?

Si te gusta la electronica es algo muy interesante y practico


----------



## jrcl (Feb 27, 2009)

Es justo el diagrama que estaba buscando, si desearia aplicarle PWM, alguien me podria decir q consideraciones debo tener, si es posible hacer PWM en ese circuito.
Salu2


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 27, 2009)

Si se puede usar con PWM, pero si son cargas de alta potencia debes tener cuidado con los tiempos de apagado y encendido de los mosfets, ya que si la frecuencia es muy alta puede suceder que a uno de los mosfets no le de tiempo de apagarse cuando ya estes encendiendo el contrario lo que provocaria un corto momentaneo que puede dañar la fuente o alguno de los mosfets.... 

En algunas aplicaciones añaden tiempos "muertos" de algunos nanosegundos para evitar esta situacion, pero te digo que solo es importante para cuando estas usando potencias elevadas


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 28, 2009)

Asi es, el PWM ocuparia el lugar de la fuente en este caso y funciona a la perfeccion.


----------



## jrcl (Feb 28, 2009)

Que tal amigos, agradesco mucho sus respuestas fue asi que me anime a armarlo pero antes de probarlo decidi simularlo, fue entonces que el simulador no me daba buena respuesta al PWM, no sabia si era el circuito o mi mala habilidad con el simulador, que de hecho se podria decir que soy un manitas, asi q decidi indagar un poco en la web, trasteando un poco por aqui y por alla encontre estas informaciónes:

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-558.pdf
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sam.wane/H-bridge.jpg
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

Especialmente el pdf en la pag11 fig22

Arme probe, cambie valores posiciones y no recuerdo que mas pero me canse y termine en esa foto que adjunte (puentito.png)
y las señales de salida estan en onda.png
encontre una señal no deseada en el gate del mosfet n desactivado (nosededondesale.png)

- El PWM solo pudo llegar a 100us de periodo si poniamos menos la salida se distorsionaba.
- Cuando activo en un sentido, aparece como un ruido en el mosfet N contrario, el q debiera estar desactivado, hize lo que pude para eliminarlo es por ello q le puse transistores para reducirlo un poco, porque cuando estaba con un sencillo divisor conectado a las compuertas la amplitud del ruido era mayor.

Seria de mucha ayuda que me brindaran sus comentarios para bien o para mal, me gustaria tambien que me hicieran correcciones porque lo hice empiricamente sin realizar calculos, solo viendo la respuesta del sim. Y si tienen un diagrama que les haya funcionado  seria excelente.

y sobre lo q dijo LHYAZ no la capte muy bien, como haria para q el PWM ocupe el lugar de la fuente.

Salu2 amigos


----------



## jrcl (Feb 28, 2009)

El verificador ortografico del foro es una pasada no me dejaba postear con mi jerga abreviada jajajjaja


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 2, 2009)

jrcl dijo:
			
		

> El verificador ortografico del foro es una pasada no me dejaba postear con mi jerga abreviada jajajjaja



Recuerda que estamos en una comunidad internacional, por lo que si abrevias tus palabras muchos de nosotros no te entenderemos.

Saludos.


----------



## jrcl (Mar 2, 2009)

Gracias por el aviso Andres, ahora ya veo porque es necesaria esa herramienta.

Sobre el circuito creo que hay un error en el voltaje del gate el mosfet P segun su data no puede ser superior a +/- 20V., lo correjire y armare el circuito en protoboard para ver si rula, ya me imagino ver al circuito hechando humillo con ese habitual olor que solo se presenta cuando armo algo yo .


----------

